# Opinions on Hornady XTP 9MM 124 Grain ammo?



## Labradaddy

Anyone use these? How do you like them?


----------



## denner

Here's one test w/ a G-26. Results speak for itself.


----------



## Labradaddy

denner said:


> Here's one test w/ a G-26. Results speak for itself.


Good video. I guess my question is more in regards as to consistency of quality, how they cycle (in general), that sort of thing.
I'm carrying a Taurus PT609PRO which I know isn't a widely marketed gun so I'm not expecting anyone to have knowledge about how they work in that specific piece.


----------



## denner

It's hard to say whether any particular ammo will work with any particular firearm until you try it. In general, Hornady ammo is second to none in quality, so that's one answer, but how they perform in your particular pistol only you can find that out. I've heard this ammo works well in Kimber Solo's if that tells you anything.


----------



## GCBHM

Well, 18.5" is a little over penetration (barely), but that is better than under penetration. The Hornady XTP is an excellent bullet, though sometimes these rounds are really made for service pistols with a 4" or longer barrel.

Check out this review:


----------



## GCBHM

Here's a review for the Federal HST 124 gr. Note other reviews for heavier HST, and also Gold Dot. All are great bullets you may want to consider also.


----------



## PT111Pro

Humm, I shoot this round in a EDC PT111Pro and a S&W Shield. I had no problems with feeding and firing and the round make a good 3" at 10 yards on the target.
How the round works in direct combat who knows and I hope no one have to find out. In the scientific pudding tests they say it's good, but there are no real clothes, skin, flesh and bones involved.


----------



## GCBHM

The point behind the 12" - 18" penetration in bare gel and denim gel is to determine whether or not a bullet will be able to punch through clothes, skin, bones and such and reach vital organs. Not many people are 12" thick from front to back, let alone 18", but if a bullet can penetrate those distances in the gel, it should be able to punch through the typical barriers in a human to incapacitate. 

Now, whether we, as humans, can deliver a shot that will hit a vital is a separate issue. But if we can, the bullet will do its job in most cases. That's the idea anyway.


----------



## PT111Pro

GCBHM said:


> Now, whether we, as humans, can deliver a shot that will hit a vital is a separate issue. But if we can, the bullet will do its job in most cases. That's the idea anyway.


I understand that. But it is not as easy as it sounds. Depending where you live such bullets could be not performing.

See the Russian police like to use the HST HP ammo in the south, no problem with 9 mm or 40 SW. When it goes to the north all of a sudden they change to the faster smaller bullets (7.65X25) because of clothing and penetration.
I prefer the heavier round in the summer 9mm 147gr.or a 45 acp. In the winter, at least where I live, I like a faster 115gr round because the people are wearing more clothes and nylon is ugly to penetrate I want more speed.
If I would go to Canada and Winter I would take my Zastava M57 (7.65X25) as EDC.

Like I said before. The bullet that you use is a mixture of trust, feeling and opinion. Sure is that there is no one fits all round. Good is what you comfortable with. All those rounds are absolutely deadly and do the job.

The XTP Hornady and others from the same shelve work just fine with al Taurus firearms that I had used.
Just saying.


----------



## GCBHM

PT111Pro said:


> I understand that. But it is not as easy as it sounds. Depending where you live such bullets could be not performing.
> 
> See the Russian police like to use the HST HP ammo in the south, no problem with 9 mm or 40 SW. When it goes to the north all of a sudden they change to the faster smaller bullets (7.65X25) because of clothing and penetration.
> I prefer the heavier round in the summer 9mm 147gr.or a 45 acp. In the winter, at least where I live, I like a faster 115gr round because the people are wearing more clothes and nylon is ugly to penetrate I want more speed.
> If I would go to Canada and Winter I would take my Zastava M57 (7.65X25) as EDC.
> 
> Like I said before. The bullet that you use is a mixture of trust, feeling and opinion. Sure is that there is no one fits all round. Good is what you comfortable with. All those rounds are absolutely deadly and do the job.
> 
> The XTP Hornady and others from the same shelve work just fine with al Taurus firearms that I had used.
> Just saying.


I'm not sure I follow. The Federal HST 9mm moves pretty fast, but I guess you didn't get the "in most cases" part. As I said, the Hornady Custom (which uses the XTP projectile) is a good round, but the "XTP" is not the issue with what you're discussing as much as the powder. The XTP is the projectile, not the excelerant, and it comes in different weights. Nevertheless, if we do our part (regardless of the caliber used) the bullet will do it's part "in most cases". There are always exceptions, and the round does matter (FMJ/JHP), but regardless, if we can manage to do our part, the bullet will get it done.

As I understand it, however, most people tend to use a heavier bullet for more penetration than a lighter round. Smaller rounds can move faster, but that does not always equate to deep penetration. Heavier bullets tend to penetrate deeper upon impact all things being equal with powder charge. Sort of like being hit by a train at 50mph verses a VW Beatle at 50mph. The more things the bullet has to travel through the less likely a lighter bullet will get it done. I'd use a lighter round in the summer and a heavier round in the winter.


----------



## PT111Pro

> GCBHM
> As I said, the Hornady Custom (which uses the XTP projectile) is a good round,


Agreed and said earlier before. The round gets the job done.


> GCBHM
> but the "XTP" is not the issue with what you're discussing as much as the powder. The XTP is the projectile, not the accelerant, and it comes in different weights


Agreed, I said that too. I said, I prefer in the summer where I live a heavier round 147gr and in the winter a more lighter round like 115gr. True that has nothing to do with the accelerant, the burning chemical, but with speed. A 147 gr is slower as a 115 bullet. Right?


> GCBHM
> Nevertheless, if we do our part (regardless of the caliber used) the bullet will do it's part "in most cases". There are always exceptions, and the round does matter (FMJ/JHP), but regardless, if we can manage to do our part, the bullet will get it done.


Exactly what I said. I said the XTP bullet will do the job like all that kind of bullets from the same shelve. Sure, only if you do your part. I'll think a 32 Led bullet that hit is more dangerous and gives you more stopping power than a 45 acp that is blown in the ground in front of your feet. 


> GCBHM
> As I understand it, however, most people tend to use a heavier bullet for more penetration than a lighter round. Smaller rounds can move faster, but that does not always equate to deep penetration.


Heavier bullet more penetration is mostly true on a naked body. Well - yes - Humm but depending on circumstances and for sure the kind of clothes. I said it earlier, Nylon and other duroplastic woven to clothing can be tuff to penetrate.
I learned in Bosnia that a 9mm HP 147 gr (not saying which brand was used) did not even pass the rips of a combat attacker because he wore heavy winter clothes and a thick nylon parka. The guy just jumped after get 3 times hit and 3 minutes up and run away. But it stopped the attack.


> GCBHM
> Sort of like being hit by a train at 50mph verses a VW Beatle at 50mph. The more things the bullet has to travel through the less likely a lighter bullet will get it done. I'd use a lighter round in the summer and a heavier round in the winter.


Now you got me. 
For me is it the speed of the bullet, the shape of the bullet. It's like a football hits you on the chest with 50 mph or a tip of a nail with 50 mph hit you on the chest. I would prefer the football, the survival rate is higher.

Let it say this way.
A 9mm 115gr - 147 gr bullet does not penetrate any given armor vests and have proven problems to penetrate Nylon Parkas. 
A 7.65X25 85gr 1450 fps bullet penetrates easily textile woven armor vests.
So speed, shape and weight are an issue.

I am not going into a caliber or bullet war. I carry like I said 9mm and 45 acp where I live. 
I said that a certain bullet is EDC carried based on, feeling comfortable with, and opinion. All of those bullets get the job done and are absolutely deadly.

Important is only in my book, that the product works every time with a bang in my EDC weapon.


----------



## PT111Pro

Huh, i forgott tp mention, the 7.65X25 for a handfirearm was called on the base a pocket-rocket. If they would be a decent manufacturer that would build a nice modern gun chambered in 7.65X25 I would order it in an instand.


----------



## GCBHM

Well, the reason I said "I'm not sure I follow" is b/c it seemed like you were agreeing with me, but saying "but" as if you didn't. So I spelled what I meant out clearly so that there would be no mistaking what I meant. 

Look at a 7.62x25 compared to a 9mm. There is a sizeable difference, and if I'm not mistaken the 7.62x25 has more powder pushing a lighter bullet. Consider the 5seven from FN. It is a tiny bullet travelling very fast b/c it has a ton of powder pushing it. Granted, it will "penetrate" better than a 9mm or a .45, but it isn't all about "penetration". Like I said, it isn't as much a caliber issue as it is a powder issue. One can load a 9mm with a 115gr bullet with enough powder to project it at over 1400fps with over 500fp energy. You can make any pistol cartridge do this with enough powder. But my initial point was that the main reason for a failure is not the bullet, but us. If we can do our job, the bullet will do its job. It isn't up to the bullet to decide which gun or climate to be used in, that is up to us (which is part of us doing our part). I assumed that was understood when I made that statement; if we do our part the bullet will do its part.


----------



## PT111Pro

> GCBHM
> But my initial point was that the main reason for a failure is not the bullet, but us. If we can do our job, the bullet will do its job. It isn't up to the bullet to decide which gun or climate to be used in, that is up to us (which is part of us doing our part). I assumed that was understood when I made that statement; if we do our part the bullet will do its part.


Completely agreed.


----------



## PT111Pro

When it goes down to the tool itself than all this rounds are good. I have seen people they swear the Hornady is best others like the Winchester, Than others brag about the HST and the next love the Gold Dod.
I'm saying that all the rounds function in all 9mm Taurus firearms that I have shot, without any problems. What is beyond the mechanical parts , eject the cartridge, feed the new cartridge and fire the new round and begins the new cycle until its empty, is believe, feelings and opinions. All that rounds do the trick and are absolutely deadly. Who ever believes that is not so, can stand as a shooting target on a range to prove that... (well-just kidding).
:watching::buttkick:


----------

